# Road Maps thread



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Google maps and the Rand McNally United States road atlas. I hate the GPS nonsense.


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

FM 2258 said:


> Google maps and the Rand McNally United States road atlas. *I hate the GPS nonsense.*


I thought so too, until I tried it, and I must say, I love it now  So far there was not even one occurrence when it did not get me to where I wanted to go precisely and pain-free, especially when I didn't plan to go somewhere initially, but had to plan a route on the fly.


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Chriszwolle said:


> US DOT's give away free state maps. I have a bunch of them.


Big fan of Illinois?


----------



## sonysnob (Dec 12, 2004)

FM 2258 said:


> Google maps and the Rand McNally United States road atlas. I hate the GPS nonsense.


I agree -- GPS is cheating


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

hoosier said:


> The 2009 Rand McNally Road Atlas is out and it is inaccurate, especially in Texas and Alabama.


Yes we already have it in our London shop 
I didn't check inside for changes yet.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ I hope to recieve the new atlas monday by mail. I'm curious about the inaccuracies, usually Rand McNally is pretty good. 

European atlases tend to have mistakes, wrong road numbers or background colors. However, the maps that are the most inaccurate are those published in newspapers. Almost every one has at least multiple inaccuracies.


----------



## ElviS77 (Aug 3, 2007)

Verso said:


> I've always liked Hallwag, but it has gone bankrupt, I think. Their paper was good, durable. Previously (in the 1990's) I'd buy many Freytag&Berndt maps; nice colors, but too thin paper that could easily tear up. For cities I use Kunth FlexiMap. I also must say that EuroMap is one big crap.  But since all these online maps, I don't buy many maps any more. Of maps you can find on the Internet, I like Map24 (but these guys are constantly screwing around with us! :no, ViaMichelin and Google maps (also in Google Earth; quite accurate). For roads of the whole world (places that usually aren't covered, like Asia, Africa etc.), the best I know is Falk. :cheers:
> 
> I have maps of every damn Chinese province.


Totally agree re Hallwag, got a European road atlas (1:800 000) from 2004 which works just fine even today. I really like the fact that their motorways were green, instead of yellow and red - that gets quite confusing in urban areas, especially mixed with red primary and yellow secondary roads. Still, when I drive in a "new" country, I try to get a 1:200 000 atlas - my German is a ADAC thingy, the French is (of course) a Michelin and my Czech is by Marco Polo. This is mainly because I think the driving itself is a vital part of any holiday experience, and driving on smaller roads is great fun, you actually see something whilst driving. You don't do that on the motorways...

For Norway, I use the NAF (Norwegian automobile association) 1:400 000 that every member gets every third year. The map is ok and very up to date, but it's also a tour guide with all sorts of curious information. Good stuff, but unfortunately not available to non-members. This is bad, because most international map makers have tended to be rather inaccurate in describing Norwegian roads: Too much have been marked as motorway, for instance. It has improved somewhat, so as new maps as possible are recommended for anyone heading to Norway by car. It is also worth noting that Norway is a country where maps do not necessarily tell the whole truth: Trunk roads, normally marked in red, are quite often no better than secondary white or yellow roads.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

I just ordered 'Der Neue Grosse Shell Atlas, 1989/90' from Amazon, I like old maps  I plan to order couple of more of these older atlases as well. Do you like old maps  I absolutely love them and I like to comapre how infrastructure changed through the years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I tried to scan a Rand McNally map with my new scanner. Check it out.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Massive Houston:









This maps shows some of the things of Rand McNally maps I don't like, the area north of Houston seems undeveloped on that map, however, it's completely suburban, but consists of unincorporated communities and census-designated places.


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> This maps shows some of the things of Rand McNally maps I don't like, the area north of Houston seems undeveloped on that map, however, it's completely suburban, but consists of unincorporated communities and census-designated places.


I agree with you about the lack of color on Rand McNally's metro maps. Take a look at Philadelphia...that's even worse because the entire area is made up of townships that ARE incorporated- but for some reason their map makers never have looked at townships the way they look at towns, cities and boroughs. Look at metro Boston to see what I mean. New England has towns and cities and so you will see more colorized municipalities there. You would think that Boston has more and, perhaps, larger (in population) suburbs than Philly- but that's not the case.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Long Island is even worse. They only show it urbanized on the general maps, but not on the detailed ones because Nassau & Suffolk counties exists out of hundreds of townships and villages, making almost the entire island (except far east) suburban.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I hate such ugly maps.


----------



## Matchut (May 2, 2008)

delete


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Verso said:


> I hate such ugly maps.


They should make much larger metropolitan area maps. Like 4 pages for Houston instead of one. Right now, they don't even show all exits.


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> Long Island is even worse. They only show it urbanized on the general maps, but not on the detailed ones because Nassau & Suffolk counties exists out of hundreds of townships and villages, making almost the entire island (except far east) suburban.


This might be an historical problem. RMn decides how much space to give a certain area and then they never change it. 
You're right about Houston and other metro maps. It's actually more important to give a lot of detail in these areas because there's so much there. If entire exits are missing you almost wonder what the point of a roadmap is.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Dallas:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Here's some Michelin map of Iberia. I personally think the scale is too small on these maps, the French maps are better.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Randstad, the more detailed maps of Michelin:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Within the Netherlands, I always use the TabMap, which works quite well.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

This is a map of the "Turistický Autoatlas Slovensko" (Slovakia). Mapping by Geoclub.


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

^^ Are there even countries you haven't got maps of? 



Elvis77 said:


> Totally agree re Hallwag, got a European road atlas (1:800 000) from 2004 which works just fine even today. I really like the fact that their motorways were green, instead of yellow and red - that gets quite confusing in urban areas, especially mixed with red primary and yellow secondary roads. Still, when I drive in a "new" country, I try to get a 1:200 000 atlas - my German is a ADAC thingy, the French is (of course) a Michelin and my Czech is by Marco Polo. This is mainly because I think the driving itself is a vital part of any holiday experience, and driving on smaller roads is great fun, you actually see something whilst driving. You don't do that on the motorways...


I fully agree with that. Imo maps with a bigger a scale then 1:300.000/400.000 aren't useful for discovering the country, only for motorways or other main highways. Some months ago I bought the Skandinavian Atlas from Freytag & Berndt. They're purely roadwise not the most clearest maps, but I love the scenic details.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Rand McNally street guide "New York City 5 Borough".


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Los Angeles from the Rand McNally Thomas Guids "California Road Atlas".


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Inland Empire 21 years ago, before the big boom. There were no cities southeast of Irvine, look at it today, there are dozens of suburbs with hundreds of thousands of inhabitants together.

From the Rand McNally 1987 Large Scale Road Atlas.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

edit: double post


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

These are Geosystems Global maps in what was the 1998 National Geographic atlas. This atlas was the first (that I saw) in North America to use boxes to show which areas city maps would cover in greater detail. Their metro maps also use various colors for suburbs of a certain size or class no matter how small the metro is. 

Rhode Island:









Providence metro:









Harrisburg metro:









Idaho city metros:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Why are maps of Europe usually much more beautiful than maps of the US/Canada?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Because the US/Canada is larger than Europe. Imagine to put whole Europe into a 1:300.000 atlas, it would be too large to carry. So you need maps that looks the same at any scale.

I have the ADAC Deutschland MaxiAtlas, which has a scale of 1:150.000, very detailed, but too large, at A3 size. Not very useful while driving.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> Because the US/Canada is larger than Europe. Imagine to put whole Europe into a 1:300.000 atlas, it would be too large to carry. So you need maps that looks the same at any scale.


Umm, what do you mean, Chris?  The US and Canada are each as large as Europe, no larger. Anyway, why can't they just look the same ("European")?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A map to please Verso: 

From the Marco Polo atlas.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^I like this kind of maps.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Me too; colors could be somewhat darker though.  And Chris, you haven't answered my question.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Verso said:


> Umm, what do you mean, Chris?  The US and Canada are each as large as Europe, no larger. Anyway, why can't they just look the same ("European")?


I mean a road atlas of France, for instance is even thicker than a US road atlas, imagine if entire Europe should be in one atlas at that scale... It would be multiple centimeters thick, not very useful inside a car or something. However, US mapping can be better I guess.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ But there are also atlases of entire Europe, not just France. And why couldn't an atlas of Texas be as beautiful as a (beautiful) atlas of France?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ I don't know, but the sales of US atlases in Europe is limited.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Michelin also makes maps of Thailand. Check it out.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> ^^ I don't know, but the sales of US atlases in Europe is limited.


Now that you bring sales of American atlases abroad up; that's what surprises me most: even European atlases of the US/Canada usually look completely different than those of Europe. Ok, I'll stop.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> Michelin also makes maps of Thailand. Check it out.


Did you scan this? Cause the online map is completely different (not so nice ).


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

That Thailand map looks quite "European" again.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Verso said:


> Did you scan this? Cause the online map is completely different (not so nice ).


Yes it's scanned


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

Verso said:


> Umm, what do you mean, Chris?  The US and Canada are each as large as Europe, no larger. Anyway, why can't they just look the same ("European")?


What do you like about the European maps when compared with the North American ones? Is it the colors? The fonts? etc...


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Too few different colors, too simple. I like darker colors and a significant color contrast between mountains and plains, for example. I have a map of the US (from Hallwag, a bankrupt Swiss company) and it looks similar to its maps of European countries (I don't have its map of the whole Europe), but even here I see it contains significantly less colors; I hardly notice where mountains are. And that's only map of the whole US (scale 1:3,600,000), I wonder what maps of separate US states would look like. Of course I don't like all maps made in Europe. Sometimes companies, which otherwise produce good maps, also make worse maps just to be cheaper or even for free.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's a beautiful (IMO) map of LA:









Tokyo:









Europe (I have Slovenian maps only):




























A panoramic map of Ljubljana (I can see my house :lol:









Center:









Chire made all of them.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

But that LA Map doesn't show road names/numbers. The mapping is better though.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ You're right, I didn't notice.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

From my African Road Atlas:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Vägatlas from Sweden. Too bad they don't show distances.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The famous Michelin France Maps. At a 1:200.000 scale, it's very detailed. This is the 2008 edition.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

@Verso: that Ljubjana panorama is really beautiful!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Marco Polo also sells atlases from Poland. It's the only Atlas I've seen of Poland so far.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^I used this one for my holiday last year (or at least it looked like this one). I only had an old version, so the road numbers were different from reality. Considering Poland's great signage, it isn't a surprise that I got lost several times


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

Québec- Picked this up a few years ago up there...










Good for getting around in a general city to city way. Note: the proper provincial route shields shown:









Before Montréal gobbled up all its smaller suburbs!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Billpa said:


>


Too bad it doesn't have distances; that's quite important IMO.


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Verso said:


> ^^ Too few different colors, too simple. I like darker colors and a significant color contrast between mountains and plains, for example. I have a map of the US (from Hallwag, a bankrupt Swiss company) and it looks similar to its maps of European countries (I don't have its map of the whole Europe), but even here I see it contains significantly less colors; I hardly notice where mountains are. And that's only map of the whole US (scale 1:3,600,000), I wonder what maps of separate US states would look like. Of course I don't like all maps made in Europe. Sometimes companies, which otherwise produce good maps, also make worse maps just to be cheaper or even for free.


How do you know Hallwag is bankrupt? So far we still get deliveries from them, last one few weeks ago. Do you know some more details?
About US maps:
Hallwag doesn't do individual states, they do 10 sectional maps of USA (1:1,200,000 scale) like for example North West, South East etc. They don't show topography like most of road maps, especially of US.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> Dallas:


The 2009 Rand McNally Road Atlas is inaccurate in its depiction of the Dallas Metro Area because the Dallas North Tollway has been extended to U.S. 380 north of Frisco (it passes just to the west of Pizza Hut Park) and the bypass of SR 121 is a limited access toll highway now.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> ^^ I hope to recieve the new atlas monday by mail. I'm curious about the inaccuracies, usually Rand McNally is pretty good.



The new I-22 between Birmingham and Memphis is actually much further along than what is shown in Rand McNally. Its easternmost segment, NW of Birmingham, is shown to be U/C but actually was completed in late 2007.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

Chriszwolle, do you purchase maps online or go to bookstores for them? The selection in my area is rather limited. The selection in bigger cities is better.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

hoosier said:


> Chriszwolle, do you purchase maps online or go to bookstores for them? The selection in my area is rather limited. The selection in bigger cities is better.


I buy them online, usually at bol.com, something like amazon.com
However, they're more expensive than in the US, where the newest Rand McNally Atlas cost about 12 dollars, while it was 24 dollars here. 

I considered buying it in the US with my creditcard, however, shipping costs ruled the price-advantage thing out.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

The new RandMcNally looks ok. However, this summer I will still use the 1978 version, which is quite good.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Mateusz said:


> Some mising link in German network  like A8 for example !


I don't think the Germans consider that a missing link.


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

Not completely up-to-date...but still a good overview:


----------



## andrelot (Aug 6, 2008)

I never cease to be jealous of America's interstate and freeway system, specially the urban ones. Sure, USAs pop. density is far lower than Western Europe, yet they have a far higher highway/area (km/km2) - if you account lane x extension / area, they have even more impressive numbers.

*Above all, I love how Ameircans have few, if any, major gap in their national highway system, while we, in Europe, couldn't yet dig second bores in Frejus and Mont Blanc tunnels, for instance*.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

China:










red color (thick and thin) is the completed expressways.
Yellow: Beijing radius lines
Green: North-South lines
Blue: East-West lines
Thin Green: Connection lines (North-South)
Thin Blue: connection lines (East-West)
Brown: ring roads

You can find more maps, including provincial maps here: http://www.china-highway.com/photo/list.php?fid=3#


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Greek network maps:


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

andrelot said:


> *Above all, I love how Ameircans have few, if any, major gap in their national highway system, while we, in Europe, couldn't yet dig second bores in Frejus and Mont Blanc tunnels, for instance*.


This two tunnels have an AADT of only 5.000 (details here), do they really need two tubes?


----------



## woutero (Jan 14, 2008)

NL:


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

Are all those Chinese roads really at least 2x2?


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

Another way of looking at the US Interstate setup;


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

^^ I-65 never reaches Grand Rapids, it ends in Gary. And I-94 is missing between Chicago and Minneapolis.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Morsue said:


> Are all those Chinese roads really at least 2x2?


Most probably yes. There're already ~50,000 km of motorways in China.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Morsue said:


> Are all those Chinese roads really at least 2x2?


maybe the thin ones are 1x2, like in far northeast China, however, all the others are definitely 2x2


----------



## Wuxa (Apr 5, 2009)

China :rock:

They plan to build bridge to Taipei? :O


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

BarbaricManchurian said:


> maybe the thin ones are 1x2, like in far northeast China, however, all the others are definitely 2x2


Looking at this map, not all are 2x2. I'm pretty sure the yellow road to Lhasa is not 2x2. However, many of the other probably are. And Chinese motorways are really impressive, just the drivers are crazy.


----------



## Matchut (May 2, 2008)

delete


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

snupix said:


> Looking at this map, not all are 2x2. I'm pretty sure the yellow road to Lhasa is not 2x2. However, many of the other probably are. And Chinese motorways are really impressive, just the drivers are crazy.


lol at not even reading the translation that I gave for what each color meant


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*South Korea / 대한민국*


----------



## RelaxInPireaus (Nov 2, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Greek network maps:



this map is quite outdated, Egnatia is now comple after all. Also Thessaloniki-Nea Moudania is not there, as well as Serres direction , and parts (bypasses) of Ionia Odos

here is another map, but it also doesnt show Thess/niki- Moudania road


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Hungary - 2009.12.*


----------



## strandeed (May 31, 2009)

UK motorway network

Shockingly poor compared to population density


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Definetely !


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

The British motorway network truly sucks, but what do red lines represent?


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

wishful proposals of motorists association or something


----------



## Kjello0 (May 1, 2009)

Dual carriageways I guess.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

No way, many opf this red roads are currently normal roads


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

strandeed said:


> UK motorway network
> 
> Shockingly poor compared to population density


I'm still amazed that the M1 becomes little more than a 2 lane road in Northumberland. Especially when considering how important it is as a main route into Scotland.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, it really sucks. The red routes are probably A-routes, which can either be a dual carriageway or a 2-lane road. I went on holiday to Wales a couple of years ago. We took the ferry to Harwich and drove to Shrewsbury. As far as I can remember the only piece of motorway we had was the tolled M6 near Birmingham :nuts:


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

andrelot said:


> I never cease to be jealous of America's interstate and freeway system, specially the urban ones. Sure, USAs pop. density is far lower than Western Europe, yet they have a far higher highway/area (km/km2) - if you account lane x extension / area, they have even more impressive numbers.
> 
> *Above all, I love how Ameircans have few, if any, major gap in their national highway system, while we, in Europe, couldn't yet dig second bores in Frejus and Mont Blanc tunnels, for instance*.


But Western Europe has a far more complete railway network than the United States.

Overall, Western Europe has better infrastructure than the U.S.


----------



## ea1969 (Oct 6, 2007)

Verso said:


> The British motorway network truly sucks, but what do red lines represent?


The numbers indicated do not correspond to the A-roads on these areas. It seems that the red lines represent the wishes/dreams of somebody for an extended motorway network.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

yes, that was my point althous some of it exists as A roads


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

hoosier said:


> But Western Europe has a far more complete railway network than the United States.


No, the United States has a significantly larger railway network than Europe. Of course, the European railway network is much better utilized with fast and frequent intercity connections as opposed to American passenger lines which barely get over 2 trains per day outside the northeast corridor. 

But then again, European demographics and geography are more likely to support an intensely used railway network than the United States. For instance, only 4 U.S. states have a higher population density than Germany. Even relatively empty countries like France or Spain are above the U.S. average. Another issue is that trains can substitute many air routes at distances under 800 kilometers. 

European motorways tend to get far higher rural traffic volumes than in the United States, which drop below 30,000 the moment you leave a metropolitan area. In Europe, especially countries like Germany, Netherlands, Belgium, Switzerland and the United Kingdom, traffic volumes over 50,000 on rural freeways are quite common.


----------



## antovador (Jun 19, 2007)

I post the last work of Pacopaco of the spanish network.



present and future "state freeways and motorways map"


----------



## strandeed (May 31, 2009)

city_thing said:


> I'm still amazed that the M1 becomes little more than a 2 lane road in Northumberland. Especially when considering how important it is as a main route into Scotland.


Yes and 2 people have been killed in the last 2 months because of this (head on collisions)

It beggars belief that the main north south route is single carriageway for so many miles... but the government is so stubborn about it's anti roads policies that peoples lives mean nothing.

Calls to dual the A1 have been rejected over and over again... most recently this year even though the vast majority of the people here want it done.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

hoosier said:


> But Western Europe has a far more complete railway network than the United States.
> 
> Overall, Western Europe has better infrastructure than the U.S.


Western Europe is more populated, and above all more densely populate than the US, so it's only natural.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

I have corrected the French network map, adding the motorways that have been opened this year. The map is now up-to-date.

Orange thick lines: already existing 2x2 motorways due to be enlarged to 2x3.
Blue thick lines: motorways under construction or planned.


----------



## lucaf1 (Jun 17, 2007)

Only autostrade and ''raccordi autostradali'' of Italy:










source: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Rete_autostradale_italiana.svg


----------



## Kjello0 (May 1, 2009)

This is the sad situation in Norway. 
Red = Motorways
Light blue = Motorways under construction
Black = Planed motorways (as in under construction within 30 years if everything goes as planed)
Green = Expressways
White = Planed expressways
Brown = Four lane expressways (Only difference from narrow motorways is that lanes are 25 cm to narrow and outer shoulder 75 cm to narrow. In total 2,5 meter to narrow.)
Yellow = Planed four lane expressways
Note, the pink part south of Trondheim is a four lane road signposted as expressway. However, it's ready to be signposted as motorway when the parts north and south of it is finished.
There are currently no motorways or expressways in Northern Norway. There are some minor plans of expressways towards the cities of Bodø and Tromsø.
Note, some parts of the stretches planed as motorway is already expressway. Especially on Oslo - Lillehammer and Oslo - Kristiansand.









This is the 30 year ambition from 2006.
Red = Motorway
Yellow = Narrow motorway or four lane expressway


----------



## mubd (Oct 14, 2009)

From http://www.ozroads.com.au


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Very interesting maps!

I'd like to post some mexican maps, state by state...


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

^^ do it man!


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

CrazySerb said:


> Interesting, no completed motorways towards Slovakia, none towards Romania either but THREE complete motorways towards Ex-Yugoslav countries.


That is because the Ex-Yugoslav countries are so GREAT.


----------



## 3naranze (Nov 10, 2009)

From AISCAT (Italian association toll motorways and tunnels concessionaires) network characteristics, safety and mobility conditions, tecnology and information and, last but no least, network map at http://www.aiscat.it/pubblicazioni/downloads/aiscat_cifre_2008.pdf. (also english text)


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

3naranze said:


> From AISCAT (Italian association toll motorways and tunnels concessionaires) network characteristics, safety and mobility conditions, tecnology and information and, last but no least, network map at http://www.aiscat.it/pubblicazioni/downloads/aiscat_cifre_2008.pdf. (also english text)


477 toll plazas? if somebody asked me previously without knowing this, i would say there are about 1500 of them in I


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

5.944 parking spaces for trucks on the entire Italian tollway network. No wonder all SOS niches becoming parking lots every night... hno:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Would _Trafori internazionali_ (international tunnels) just mean tunnels that cross Italy's borders? So that would be the Mont Blanctunnel, the Fréjustunnel and some other minor ones, right?


----------



## 3naranze (Nov 10, 2009)

Timon91 said:


> Would _Trafori internazionali_ (international tunnels) just mean tunnels that cross Italy's borders? So that would be the Mont Blanctunnel, the Fréjustunnel and some other minor ones, right?


You're right.
Società Italiana Traforo del Monte Bianco http://www.tunnelmb.com/ (it-fr-en-de)
S.I.T. Autostradale del Frejus http://www.sitaf.it (it) and http://www.tunneldufrejus.com/ (fr-it-en)
S.I.T. del Gran San Bernardo - _le tunnel_ - http://www.sitrasb.it/ (it-fr-en-de)

Giano, very special rescue truck


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> 5.944 parking spaces for trucks on the entire Italian tollway network. No wonder all SOS niches becoming parking lots every night... hno:


There are plenty of rest places in Italy but they're not very big, especially not for trucks.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Germany has 44.000 parking spaces for trucks, but estimates give a shortage of 30.000 truck parking spaces. That's 5 times the entire Italian tollway network. As Italy is also a big country, it isn't hard to imagine the Italian truck parking shortage.


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

*Your country Highways & Motorways Map*

Good evening, this thread is dedicated to post maps of road and motorway networks of your respective countries, I think will be very interesting to see them together. thank you  


You can post the maps networks of your cities, your country and network Under construction.


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

Exampel :

*Map of Algiers Highways Network *



















*Algerian Highways Network | 2x3 | #U-C (2006-2011)* 



















*Algiers-Lagouat Expressway | 2x2 | #U-C (2010-2014)*










*Map of Futur Algerian Highways Network (2025) *


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

BRAZIL










SAO PAULO STATE










PARANA STATE










MINAS GERAIS STATE










GOIAS state










photos:


----------



## Feryuc (Apr 30, 2010)

This is the Los Angeles Freeway System, where i live.








Freeway system of the United States








and the highway system of Mexico








pics of Los Angeles highways
















various highways in mexico


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

In Greece:









Athens city:


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

Great ! thank you Christos Greece


----------



## dizee (Apr 3, 2006)

Google maps is full of mistakes and out of date for Ireland so I made a few fixes based on openstreetmap. Here are current motorways in the Republic of Ireland including under construction sections:









(zoomed in to show the labels so the north is cut off :lol: - not labelled are the M2, M3 U/C (anti-clockwise from M1) the M18 partially U/C (the north-south strip in the west) and the M11 (east coast).)

Much better pic posted in the Ireland forum - National routes & motorways plan for 2012:


odlum833 said:


> pic sabre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Originally from here

Northen Ireland (UK) network:








on this excellent site


----------



## Haljackey (Feb 14, 2008)

Canada's national highway system:









And the 400-Series Highways in the southern part of Ontario, Canada:


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

North Island:









South Island:


----------



## brewerfan386 (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's a CURRENT US Interstate map (ignore the green lines)


----------



## GrimFadango (Dec 14, 2008)

^^Nice job:rock:

Now Poland, map by Moloch, esce, latajacy_dywan
:master:

Legend: *Green* - done; *red* - u/c; *pink* - done tender Project & Bulid; *yellow* - tender; *brown* - ongoing tender Project & Bulid; *blue* - enviromental decision (UE specific stuff, simply means that all paper works are done)

*A* - Motorways - min. 2x2 non-collisional, lane 3.75m, shoulder 3.5m, min/max straight 500m/2000m, min. curve radius 750m; min. curve length 300m; max speed 130 km/h
*S* - Expressways 2x2 - min. 2x2 non-collisional; lane 3.5m, max speed 110 km/h; rest like motorway (the difference A <> S is mostly in intersection density)
*S* - Expressways 1x2 - min 1x2 non-collisional; lane 3.75m, max speed 100 km/h; rest like motorway; 
GP, G - *2x2 or 1x4 national road*, non-collisional (GP) but mostly collisional, without multilevel corsing, max speed up to 130 km/h, mostly 70, 90, 100 km/h.
*Others* - other national roads, mostly 1x2, sometimes 1x3, speed limits max 90 km/h










You can track it here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=345003&page=157, also lotta interesting statistics, other maps etc.

:cheers:


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

*the most recent mapping services*

Nice thread. However, I would like to ask you guys, which system of the online mapping, or gps mapping, would you use for the most updated map of motorways, in particular in Europe.

I am planning quite long trip for this summer and I would like to make some better planning than I did the last year, since even the official maps from ANWB were shoving motorways in places where there were none and vice versa.

For online planning I use mainly Google maps. Sometimes I look at Michellin maps as they show the quality of roads bit better. However, these are even more outdated.

As the most reliable source on the national level showed up for me, in czech republic, the local portal with its map service: http://www.mapy.cz that also seems to cover the european motorways in nice way.

For the gps I use tom tom navigation which is not completaly up to date and defaultly doesnt cover that much of especialy south east of Europe as I would like. For these purposes I used also Nav and Go on my phone. It had much better coverage, but the phone made it not so handy to use.

What I would like to find are the most up to date maps, that are actually working withing the route planning system. Something with the design of Michellin maps, but really updated, would be the best choice for the online planning. Since this is close to unobtainable, my second choice would be for the national online map services, since they should be the most recently updated sources of road maps. Please could you give your suggestions? Thanks.

PS: Is there a section devoted also to duall carriageway roads? Not all the roads have the status of motorways or expressways, but they are direction separated and sometimes also grade separated. Road doesnt have to be marked as motorway to offer speed and comfort and therefore this info is also of interest I guess.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

The static image of the motorway network in the Czech Republic + planned sections:


----------



## Snowguy716 (Apr 10, 2009)

The Twin Cities have a lot of freeways. Because they are so dense, most of them aren't super wide like in cities like Dallas or Houston.

Many of the freeways in the area are poorly designed and the Twin Cities has seen one of the fastest increases in congestion in the country. Because many of the freeways have narrow rights of way, expansion is incredibly expensive. Also, many freeways like Hwy 100 and Hwy 169 were converted to freeways from being main arterials, so many of the exits on those freeways involve having to slam on the brakes while you're still in the traffic lane in order to make a sharp 90 degree turn right onto a residential street.

MNDot really has an infatuation with clover leafs... this causes major congestion, especially where I-35W and I-494 intersect. The cloverleaf there was built in the late 1950s and is largely the same today as it was then despite widening the freeways which have made the circles even tighter and traffic being many times heavier now than when it opened.

Here is 35W just south of downtown. The orange "Freeway Ends" signs were in place after the 35W bridge over the Mississippi River collapsed. The detour was to exit onto 94 east, cross the river, and then take MN 280 north to 35W. 280 was not a freeway, but intersections were blocked off to convert it to a freeway. The highway was rebuilt after the new 35W bridge was completed and now has 1 stop light. To ease congestion on the stretch of 94 now handling two of the busiest freeways, they restriped the freeway from 3 to 4 lanes in each direction. The shoulders were removed and the lanes are now much narrower than normal freeway standards... so making the sharp turns between two semi trucks is pretty scary.










The split of 35W and unsigned MN 65 which carries traffic into downtown and to westbound 94. It offers one of the best views of the skyline.


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

Long life to this thread :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

solchante said:


> Long life to this thread :cheers:


:banana:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Map of Slovak motorway and expressway network*

Orange - built, Green - U/C, Grey - Planned
(Dark Red - built/U/C/planned tunnels)

*Terminology:*

R (or RC) - rýchlostná cesta - expressway
D - diaľnica - motorway










photos:

D1 near Tatras









one of U/C


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

P.S.The southern most part of A1 and the northern most part of A5 are not finished yet.

Few pictures









































































>>>>>>>>>>










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

:cheers:


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

Croatian Highways system looks great :cheers:


----------



## rarse (Jan 3, 2010)

Zabonz said:


> P.S.The southern most part of A1 and the northern most part of A5 are not finished yet.


You forgot to mention

A2 some viaducts are half profile
A7 more than half (southern part) is not finished yet
A8 is half profile
A9 (almost whole) is half profile


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

Map of Albanian Highways


----------



## veteran (Nov 8, 2007)

*Map of Slovak Highways and Expressways*

Click and it will be larger


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

Map of Israeli Highways:









A few pics:


----------



## mrc01 (Oct 17, 2009)

A few road maps:

Alps
Europe
Italy
Hungary
UK and Ireland
Romania
Middle East
South Africa
Andes region


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

^^Those maps are great, thank you very much


----------



## mmmartin (Sep 24, 2009)

^^

I checked the maps of the Alps and of Hungary. They are both a few years old. Many new highways were open since ... These maps are a bit outdated.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

But this thread wasn't only for paper road maps?

I have the DeAgostini Italian road map on its latest version (2009/10). At scale 1:250000 it's more detailed than the official Spanish road map, which is at 1:300000. Also note that the official Spanish road map is the only which only shows Spain, other maps show Spain and Portugal.


----------



## mrc01 (Oct 17, 2009)

mmmartin said:


> ^^
> 
> I checked the maps of the Alps and of Hungary. They are both a few years old. Many new highways were open since ... These maps are a bit outdated.


Yes they are few years old. It's hard to have an up to date printed map especially for Hungary whose road system growing very fast.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

YorkTown said:


> Map of Albanian Highways


This particurarly road is almost completed, as it in this photo or there are parts which there are u/c...?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

For a while now, the 2011 Rand McNally atlas has been in stores. There are some visual changes compared to the 2010 atlas.

left: 2011, right 2010 atlas









Detroit detail. Notice the exit numbers.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^Is that the large-print version?
It comes out earlier and earlier every year. I make a point of getting it every year, but don't always do it right away (in my carless years, it wasn't a priority). I used to say to myself in early August "must get this year's Rand McNally before next year's is out." This year, I was very surprised to see the 2011 in May.

I also bought an American Maps atlas this year - comparable quality to the RMcN - and keep forgetting to get the AAA one. My favorite national road atlas was from HM Gousha, but they've been out of business for years. I've started collecting American Maps' state atlases (they only do them for parts of the East Coast). DeLorme does nice topo atlases for every state but the American Maps ones are easier to navigate with - the DeLorme are meant more for recreation (people trying to find good fishing spots in the back country and so on).

And I've started requesting, on line, official maps from the state tourist authorities and departments of transportation. Quality varies, but they're free.

Didn't mean to go on like that, but maybe someone will be interested. Just out of curiosity, what American and Canadian maps and atlases are available in Europe?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Until september or october there aren't ant road maps of the Iberic peninsula (Spain+Portugal) of the following year. I bet that this year 2010 won't be done when they release the 2012 RandMcNally map :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Most Rand McNally products are available through post order companies in the Netherlands. Also stuff like the Thomas Guide, DeLorme, AA or AMC Road atlases are available.

It has to be noted though, that atlases tend to be quite expensive, most road atlases sell around $ 30.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Most Rand McNally products are available through post order companies in the Netherlands. Also stuff like the Thomas Guide, DeLorme, AA or AMC Road atlases are available.
> 
> It has to be noted though, that atlases tend to be quite expensive, most road atlases sell around $ 30.


I always order European stuff (particularly interested in France and Belgium, not spending any money on other countries until I'm in them - funds are not unlimited) from Europe. Getting the latest editions and a lower price makes up for the shipping cost.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

CNGL said:


> Until september or october there aren't ant road maps of the Iberic peninsula (Spain+Portugal) of the following year. I bet that this year 2010 won't be done when they release the 2012 RandMcNally map :lol:


What printed maps - atlases, regional or provincial road maps, city maps - do you recommend for Spain?


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Most Rand McNally products are available through post order companies in the Netherlands. Also stuff like the Thomas Guide, DeLorme, AA or AMC Road atlases are available.
> 
> It has to be noted though, that atlases tend to be quite expensive, most road atlases sell around $ 30.


Maps in the UK are fairly cheap... as for the UK you don't need to buy one really, not much is changing really


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

From Moroccan highways and roads maps only  byme

*Moroccan highways *




http://www.adm.co.ma/



http://www.mtpnet.gov.ma/NR/rdonlyres/55D99924-86A6-4FA2-9F6B-099B6650B224/667/img1.JPG



http://data4.blog.de/media/422/1953422_2116373331_m.jpg


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Now Marrakech-Agadir is opened*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Highways for 2010-2015*



*Some possibilities for new highways and expressways*



http://i65.servimg.com/u/f65/14/05/93/52/carte_10.jpg


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Tanger area *


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Rabat bypass and Tamesna new city connections *


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

Poland today










green - existing
red - U/C
other - construction starts soon

Let's make this thread alive again


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There should be an English version of that map.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

Katowise larger than Warsaw?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The city proper of Katowice is significantly smaller than Warszawa. However, the Katowice metropolitan area is indeed larger. It consists of many cities with more than 100 000 inhabitants.


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

^^ That's right


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

For my Europe mapping I use the Phillips Europe atlas. And I'm pleased to announce that today I've purchased my Garmin NuLink 2390 satnav for £228, with all the features and gizmo's I need to make my Europe travels easier. I used to be on TomTom, but I've gone off that. So I have decided to go either for Garmin or Beckers. Garmin it is... My closest friends can track me as well now on my journeys.


----------



## roofromoz (May 20, 2007)

Extract from the Sydway street directory of Sydney, from the Ausway stable that also does Melbourne (Melway) and Brisbane (Brisway)...


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Recently I've got a Chinese road map. Of course it's pretty outdated, since all Chinese road maps become obsolete the next day after they get released! So I have already hand drawn all planned expressways, including the G7 through the middle of nothing expressway and the G30 Lianyungang-God knows where expressway, which ends halfway between Shanghai and Moscow.

_I know, G30 ends at Khorgas, right on the KZ border, but it's so far from the coast..._


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

mrc01 said:


> A few road maps:
> 
> Alps
> Europe
> ...




thanks for the maps


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

mrc01 said:


> A few road maps:
> 
> Alps
> Europe
> ...


The map of South Africa isn't very good as it doesn't distinguish between freeways and non-freeways properly. Some roads that are not freeways are marked with what appears to be the freeway symbol, while others that are freeways (such as the N3 from Germiston to Villiers) are.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm thinking about a roadtrip this summer. Probably have to upgrade my roadmap


----------

